

Show HN: HereBy = photos nearby - bobsil1

Made an iOS app which lets you share and see photos taken nearby, with radius from a block to 500 miles. It&#x27;s visual place discovery for beaches, trails, food, events (comedy shows, weddings, games) and news (downed trees, accidents). Hosts, doesn&#x27;t scrape, and it&#x27;s not Color: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;herebyapp.co<p>Made in Swift&#x2F;Obj C and Python back end on a retina iMac. Looking for feedback and bug reports. Thanks!
======
haidrali
where is the link to download ....?

~~~
bobsil1
[http://herebyapp.co](http://herebyapp.co). Apparently HTTPS URLs aren't auto
linked on HN?

